# Picklefly Like Leeeeeeee!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So remember yesterday when I said I wasn't going to be drawing past my shoulder any time soon? I guess that was wrong.

I cut a set of 11.5" active length by 3/4" wide Theraband Black bands today and tried my hand at Picklefly shooting. I worked on it for about 5 minutes before I made this vid but I'm a keep at it. It's fun!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Dude when you cross to the dark side you really travel the distance


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting!!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Dude when you cross to the dark side you really travel the distance


I've never been one for half measures!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I should mention that GrayWolf Todd gave me some very good tips on this kind of shooting at the MWST and Arturo's videos have been a great inspiration.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, M.J ! That Theraband black comes into its own in that application.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Good job, M.J ! That Theraband black comes into its own in that application.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


That's for sure! TB Black is ok at normal draw lengths but really shines when drawn deep!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I just recently got very expensive hearing aids for the first time ever. No way im shooting butterfly and having ammo speeding by my ear. Lol. Thats my story and im sticking to it.

There should be a chicken emoticon for me. ;-)


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

MJ...I`ve noticed that you first position your forks, and THEN pull to full butterfly draw length before release...In many videos I`ve seen the final step is the FORKS being PUSHED out with a Flip on the release...Have you tried this alternative?....PHIL


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

*A*ll that's left is* "Bareback Butterflippin"!!!! *My personal favorite!!! DOOO IT!

Good job, MJ!!! That is fantastic!

...and a big Hellz yeah for long draw Thera-black!

Zinngggg!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

SO COOL BUD!!!!! Picklefly! A new word for the vocabulary!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent long draw!! So will there be a butterfly division at the MWST??? :naughty:

Keep after it....soon you will be shooting TBG and 1/2" steel.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Excellent long draw!! So will there be a butterfly division at the MWST??? :naughty:
> 
> Keep after it....soon you will be shooting TBG and 1/2" steel.


I think butterfly can compete without a special division :thumbsup:
I'd love to try 1/2" and tbg! What cut do you recommend?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent long draw!! So will there be a butterfly division at the MWST??? :naughty:
> ...


I use flip clips and cut them 13 1/4" from the pouch. I guess that gives them about a 13" active length. For taper, I use 3/4" x 1/2" x 14". The bands are a little stout at first, but they stretch and relax a little. I also get pretty good band life most of the time. Once in a while I get one that only lasts a couple of days, but usually I get good life from them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

3/4" x 1/2", wow, that's skinny!
My draw length is right about 60", so I may need to go a little shorter but I'll definitely try that cut tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> 3/4" x 1/2", wow, that's skinny!
> My draw length is right about 60", so I may need to go a little shorter but I'll definitely try that cut tomorrow. Thanks!


My draw is 60". I'm not looking for huge speed. I like the accuracy of it. If I go shorter, then I shake and can't hit anything. I like the easy pull...all day shooting without getting tired.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Woooooooo!
I just came in from shooting some 1/2". I made one set of bands at 3/4" x 1/2" and another at 7/8" x 5/8" just to see. 
The wider ones had monster power! Just crazy, I'll chrony them later when it warms up. They were more than I'd want to shoot every day, though.
The narrower ones were really great! Light draw, even when cut to 12" active and more than enough speed.
Practice continues!


----------

